# Paint Creek HELP!!!!!!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

djboberg...I don't usually Fly fish the Paint and with the number of fish that aren't in there it is a tough place to catch fish...But I am pretty good at reading water and I'll dust off my Fly rod and hit it with you one Monday or Wed Evening and see if we can get that stinky Skunk off! Just makes sure it stay in the river and doesn't end up on my shoulders....LOL 

Send me a PM here or e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know when ya wanna go!>>>>>Don


----------



## djboberg (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks to all of you for your help and suggestions. I will be e-mailing aew of you to hopefully "hook" up and do some fishing on Paint Creek. 

Now on to important business. THE TROUT DROUGHT IS OVER!!!!. I REPEAT, THE TROUT DROUGHT IS FINALLY OVER.

Yes thats right boys. I was on the Upper Manistee all weekend and I finally caught some trout. Three 5-6" small brookies and two 8 and 10" browns. What I relief. I did not take pictures but I did have some witnesses. Caught them all with dry flies too. 

Thanks everybody and I will be reporting in from Paint Creek later this week.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Oh man you are in trouble!!! Welcome to a whole new meaning for the term ADDICTION! lol

Congrats.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Good for you! You finally got past the hex (no pun intended) that someone put on you! With 7, or 9 fish in a day, it definitely equates to more than a blind squirrel finding a nut! Now you enter stage two! Get the checkbook handy and find a hiding place for your gear! Immediatly start picking up all the change that you find around the house, place it in a jug and declare it to be the flyrod fund! Remember, always have the answers, and never hesitate when questioned about new gear. Such possibilities should include, but not be limited to: I found it, a few bucks at a garage sale, I traded it, and when caught red-handed, "I can double my money on it", etc! Surplus rods that are discovered, always belong to a fishing buddy, and cannot possibly be yours! Beware of using the same stories repeatedly, which will only cause suspicion! Always be creative and stick to your story, once you deviate, you're caught which will only complicate things in the future! Be sure to have rod catalogues laying around with your prime choice's circled with yellow highlighter! Repeatedly mumble thoughts to the effect of winning the lotto and making a "one time" purchase of a few thousand dollars. Mumble loudly, "I could save a lot of money if I tied my own flys". All in all, there is a strategy to this logic. Learning how to fish is one thing, learning how to get fishing gear is the other! Have Fun! 

It's too bad that trout don't practice a method of hook and realease! Since you've been hooked on "drys", there's no turning back! There might have been some hope had you caught them on wets or nymphs, but no! You had to do it on a dry! Welcome aboard! 


http://www.rodworks.on.ca/asmrod4.html


Toddfather


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Mr. Cook, Instead of using a strike indicator try dropping that nymph off of the hook bend of a stimulator or other bushy dry fly. It seems about 25% of the fish I catch on that set-up come on the dry. I also think the big dry acts like an attractor that gets the fishes attention and sets them up for the nymph.


----------

